# Lightroom iOS - not all photos auto-adding to LR



## happygun (Jun 29, 2018)

Auto add photos and videos is selected.

Comparing the number of photos and videos shows that not all photos / videos are present on iOS lightroom app (photos has 708 files, Lightroom has 546)

Opening the camera roll from within lightroom shows  the files without a lightroom icon and hence not synced to lightroom. There doesnt seem to be a pattern, these files appear in patches throughout.

I did a test by selecting two photos, one with an LR icon to signify it was imported and one without. Lightroom correctly identified that it already had one imported so only imported the other photo. I have now selected all files in the camera roll and imported to lightroom in the hope that once this is complete the number of files in lightroom matches the number in the camera roll.

A couple of questions:-
- What can cause this behaviour of photos not being imported?
- If a photo that has not been synced to lightroom is manually imported (as i have done above) , and that image is present only as a smaller version on the iPhone due to iPhone storage management ('optimise iPhone storage' option is turned on in iOS settings) will Lightroom trigger a download of that file so it can import a full size version?
- once all camera roll files are present in lightroom, should the amount of cloud storage used equal the total file size of the photos in the camera roll?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2018)

happygun said:


> - What can cause this behaviour of photos not being imported?


My best guess would be file format - HEIF format wasn't supported until the latest release. Or auto add getting turned off with an update, perhaps.


happygun said:


> - If a photo that has not been synced to lightroom is manually imported (as i have done above) , and that image is present only as a smaller version on the iPhone due to iPhone storage management ('optimise iPhone storage' option is turned on in iOS settings) will Lightroom trigger a download of that file so it can import a full size version?


That's a good question. I'm not sure on that, so it would be worth testing.


happygun said:


> - once all camera roll files are present in lightroom, should the amount of cloud storage used equal the total file size of the photos in the camera roll?


I doubt it would be exact. I'd use the photo counts rather than size.


----------



## happygun (Jun 29, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> My best guess would be file format - HEIF format wasn't supported until the latest release. Or auto add getting turned off with an update, perhaps.



The missing photos area lot more sporadic than i would expect if it was either of those two causes...



Victoria Bampton said:


> That's a good question. I'm not sure on that, so it would be worth testing.


trying out now.


----------



## David Hilgendorf (Jul 2, 2018)

I just recently had the same issues that not ll photos, in my case videos, auto added.  I had cleared my camera roll so it was easy to see that things were not in sync.

When i try to add photos/videos from the camera roll, i see two videos that do not have the LR mark.  I have selected those two (they are the missing videos) and select add, nothing happens.

i was just beginning to trust this integration between iOS and LT and now I'm concerned.   I even more concerned that i cannot manually add the missing videos.


----------



## David Hilgendorf (Jul 3, 2018)

David Hilgendorf said:


> I just recently had the same issues that not ll photos, in my case videos, auto added.  I had cleared my camera roll so it was easy to see that things were not in sync.
> 
> When i try to add photos/videos from the camera roll, i see two videos that do not have the LR mark.  I have selected those two (they are the missing videos) and select add, nothing happens.
> 
> i was just beginning to trust this integration between iOS and LT and now I'm concerned.   I even more concerned that i cannot manually add the missing videos.



i have tried everything i can think of to get the two videos to add.   i even cleaned out the camera roll and my "import" collection to only have two videos try to load.   They may be large, greater than 400Mb.  When i tap the cloud icon, it tries to sync the video, but after awhile it says failed to sync,


----------



## David Hilgendorf (Jul 3, 2018)

David Hilgendorf said:


> i have tried everything i can think of to get the two videos to add.   i even cleaned out the camera roll and my "import" collection to only have two videos try to load.   They may be large, greater than 400Mb.  When i tap the cloud icon, it tries to sync the video, but after awhile it says failed to sync,




i tired to duplicate teh videos in camera roll to see if i could trick it into a "new" video.  after awhile it says Synced & backed up, but i do not see them in my "cloud" / synced photos


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi David, welcome to the forum!  My initial thought is they're in the new HEVC format, but the latest iPhone version of LR can import them on iOS11. HEIC and HEVC media files support in Lightroom and Camera Raw

You mention tapping the cloud app, so they get added into the mobile app ok, but don't sync?


----------



## David Hilgendorf (Jul 3, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi David, welcome to the forum!  My initial thought is they're in the new HEVC format, but the latest iPhone version of LR can import them on iOS11. HEIC and HEVC media files support in Lightroom and Camera Raw
> 
> You mention tapping the cloud app, so they get added into the mobile app ok, but don't sync?




the issues continue and new observations.

I don't think its a format issue.   i had five videos in my iPhone camera roll all shot within 30 minutes of each.  

Three auto imported ok and two did not and have never imported.

In Lightroom classic I removed the three videos that had imported from the collection.  These three videos do not show up in the all synced photos in LR Classic, yet they still show up in the all synced on both my iPhone and IPad, yet do not show up in any synced collections.

I have the latest updates on iOS and on the LR Classic desktop.

Appears that there is an issue syncing videos (especially large videos).  The three that synced and now are stuck are about 500MB and the two that never synced are about 1GB.

I have downloaded the two videos the old way, connecting my phone and transferring the videos.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 3, 2018)

I think it's time to report it to Adobe so they can investigate further: How do I send a bug report or feature request to Adobe? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## camner (Jul 20, 2018)

FWIW, I'm having a similar (but not identical) issue.

I had not opened LRCC on my iPhone since May, and I did so today in order to trigger the "auto import" that is enabled in LRCC on the iPhone.  After a longer than usual pause, I saw the count starting to increase in the album on the iPhone to which photos from the Camera Roll auto import, and I also saw a message at the top of the iPhone screen saying "112 uploads pending" (or it may have said "112 photos pending," I don't remember).

I then set my iPhone down and went about my other (not LR!) business.  An hour later, I came back to my iPhone, awakened it, and saw that LRCC said it was all up to date and all synced.  BUT, the album photo count was back to what it was before the process described in the 1st paragraph.  I couldn't get LRCC to auto import those images come hell or high water.  I tried signing in and back out of my Adobe account on the iPhone, and I toggled the "auto import" switch.  I also quite LRCC (by "flicking" if off the screen).

I WAS able to manually add the images to the album, however, which is odd (yes?) since LRCC said that everything was synced and up to date.  After manually adding, LRCC dutifully synced all of the to the cloud (but reported that it omitted 15 duplicates). I then took another test photo and it auto imported it and successfully synced itself to the Adobe cloud.

Something seems not to be right about auto import and syncing.


----------



## happygun (Sep 11, 2018)

problem added at adobe, please +1 if you are having a similar problem

Lightroom mobile (iOS): Not all photos auto-adding | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------

